# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Auguste Rodin - mjeshtri i vertete i skulptures

## Larsus

The Gates of Hell
1880-1917
Bronze
18 x 12 ft

----------


## Larsus

veper monumentale:

----------


## Larsus

the thinker -----pjese e vepres se mesiperme eshte teper e famshme, e krijuar  ne vitin 1880...Rodin eshte shprehur se nuik ka rendesi se cfare po mendon mendimtari i tij, e rendesishme eshte menyra se si mendon me gjithe qenien e vet..nje nga te preferuarat e mia:

----------


## Larsus

tre variante te kesaj me poshte kamp are deri tani dhe ajo ne D.C. me pelqen me teper..sigurisht me duhetr te shoh edhe ate qe eshte ne Londer para se te shprehem..

legjenda e famshme e burghereve te Calas ishte piknisja e rodinit..ka perdorur te njejtin model ne te peste personat, por u ka dhene personalitete te ndryshme..Rhodin njihet per puninim e bukur dhe pasionante te duarve, perfeksionist dhe njekohesisht sensacional, u jep gjithe detajeve shprehje te gjalle dhe mendim:

----------


## Larsus

ky me pelqen me teper ne te peste..cfare energjie qe ka, para vdekjes qe u vetedorezonte .....

----------


## Larsus

ky tjetri eshte i"fshehur" pas te parit ne postimin tjeter...nuk duket ne foto,por eshte i"deshperuari" ....perseri duart jane punuar shume bukur..

Ne 1347, pas nje sage te gjate qyteti i Calais (france) duhej ti dorezohej mbratit te Anglise Edward III. 6 borgjezet apo kokat e shquara te qytetit, Eustache de Saint-Pierre, Jean d'Aire, Jacques and Pierre de Wissant, Jean de Fiennes, Andrieu d'Andres, ishin gati te jepnin jetet e tyredhe te dorezonin celest e qytetit tek Mbreti. Ne shek e 19 pati shume plane qe kete moment ta kthenin ne monument te heroismit te tyredhe te riktheni identitetin historik te ketij qyteti.....

----------


## Larsus

three shades ..at the roof of manhattan national art museum

----------


## Larsus

kjo eshte pjese e gates..still very very emotional 
FUGIT AMOR---fugitive love

----------


## Larsus

tre studime per duart...Manhattan museum

----------


## Larsus

hand of god

----------


## Larsus

hand of devil

----------


## Larsus

me teper elegance dhe delikatese: Danaida

----------


## Larsus

the kiss---marble

----------


## Larsus

Le Baiser--- the kiss---bronze

----------


## Larsus

"SEKRETI"

----------


## Larsus

the thought- il pensiero---1886 

autoresia e kesaj vepre shpeshher i vihet Camille Claudel (1856-1943), e dashura e Rodin-it per 15 vjet ....obsesioni i saj u kthye ne rast klinik, u cmend dhe ne fund vrau veten...nxenese, asistente dhe dashnore e ketij te fundit ajo ishte talent i vertete...kjo eshte nje nder veprat me shrehese te karakterit, dhimbjes dhe trishtimit te saj te pafund....

----------


## Larsus

rodin mbahet jo vetem si njohes i psikologjise se gruas por edhe adhurues i gruas...gje qe e misheron ne menyre sensuale, erotike dhe pasionante: eternal idol

----------


## Larsus

Age of bronze...nje nga skulputrat me te famshme ne serine Adam,Eve...

----------


## Larsus

e bazuar ne vepren e Michelangelos "Bound Slaves", modelja e kesaj vepre ishte nje fshatare italiane, fav e rodinit.... Rainer Maria Rilke thote per kete "It bears, as in a dream one bears the impossible and finds no deliverance"

vepra u be me qellim qe te sulmonte dhe te shkaterronte traditen 250 vjecare te perendimit qwe vinin statuja femre si element zbukurimi arkitekturial. Fallen Caryatid ka kuptimin qe ndertesat (moralet, paragjykimet) kane rene, por gruaja (gjysem e rezuar) akoma e mban peshen e rende te tyre...

----------


## Veshtrusja

Rodin eshte vertete skulptor i mbrekullueshem  :buzeqeshje: 

Skulptura e Rodin qe po postoj me poshte simbolizon mardhenien midis artisitit dhe inspirimit te tij. Permbledh besimin e tij ne fuqine e imagjinates.

----------

